# Minimum Height of Type 1 kitchen hood?



## Darren Emery

Anyone have a code reference - IMC preferred - to a minimum walk under height for a kitchen hood?  I can't find one - but it seems pretty important to keep the cook from knocking them selves out!


----------



## fatboy

507.9, 18" above cooktop..........


----------



## steveray

507.12 Canopy size and location.

The inside lower edge of canopy-type commercial cooking hoods shall overhang or extend a horizontal distance of not less than 6 inches (152 mm) beyond the edge of the cooking surface, on all open sides. The vertical distance between the front lower lip of the hood and the cooking surface shall not exceed 4 feet (1219 mm).

1003.3.1 Headroom.

Protruding objects are permitted to extend below the minimum ceiling height required by Section 1003.2 provided a minimum headroom of 80 inches (2032 mm) shall be provided for any walking surface, including walks, corridors, aisles and passageways.

1003.3.3 Horizontal projections.

Structural elements, fixtures or furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4 inches (102 mm) over any walking surface between the heights of 27 inches (686 mm) and 80 inches (2032 mm) above the walking surface.


----------



## cda

Not sure if LISTED vent a hoods would also specify a location


----------



## fireguy

Not sure if it is a code, but we try not to hang hoods with less than 6'6" finished floor to ceiling.  That can be inadequate if the cook wears cowboy boots or a cowboy hat.

Usually we try for 7' 6" ff to ceiling.

These figures are not for a low-proximity hood

From Steveray

 1003.3.3 Horizontal projections.

 Structural elements, fixtures or furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4 inches (102 mm) over any walking surface between the heights of 27 inches (686 mm) and 80 inches (2032 mm) above the walking surface.

OMC says minimum 6" overhang, better is 9 to 12" overhang


----------



## steveray

The 6" or more projection is fine as long as it is not below 6'8".....if it is there is a problem....


----------

